# looking for opinions on sch blinds and to buy



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

looking to find who make the best sch blinds.longest lasting,best made etc. from your opinons I will buy

thanks in advance tim


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Our club made our last set never will that happen again what a ordeal and cluster that turned out to be just thought I would toss that out.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

fullgripgear.com have the best ones I've seen. 

I carry two of the collapsible blinds from Ray Allen in my truck. They are ok and I like the portability factor of them.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I second chris, Full grippers are nice. I have the ray allens also. They are nice and light for traveling with. Elite K9's are nice also...But expensive and heavy. 

I also have some from activedogs.com....Junk. used them once and three fell apart.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Elite K-9 blinds are heavy duty. Also designed for larger people. With the triangle top peice, they are broader at the shoulder. Being heavy duty, the weight is obviously a disavantage, but they also stay upright in windy conditions. Nice poles with a cross bracket at the base to allow one to step on the pole to anchor it easily.
The one I used had issues with the peep hole. It was designed for someone at least 6+ foot tall. Additional peep holes (Gromlets) were added for us shorter people. The vinyl is really thick and seems to hold up well. Due to the triangle peice they don't store as well as other brands. Overall a nice heavy duty blind designed for larger people.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Bill Forbes of fullgripgear.com are the best we have used. Ours have lasted for 8 years now. They are used three times a week by three different clubs. You can get almost any color scheme from Bill as well as custom Blinds, kennel name, company name. Still waiting for his back door blind. Screw that peep whole thing, so 1980"s. Bill has a view screen on his blinds, so you can see the whole field. Hallmark K9 just did the same thing. All I can say about Bills blinds are often imitated but never duplicated. He also makes French Ring blinds that are very nice but pricey. The sch blind should serve your purpose.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Tim this has been covered. How high tech and how much do you want to spend? Buy stockade fence panels and join them together. Or go to a boat cover maker and have them make them. I can tell you going cheap ain't the way to go!!!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Bill Forbes of fullgripgear.com are the best we have used. Ours have lasted for 8 years now. They are used three times a week by three different clubs. You can get almost any color scheme from Bill as well as custom Blinds, kennel name, company name. Still waiting for his back door blind. Screw that peep whole thing, so 1980"s. Bill has a view screen on his blinds, so you can see the whole field. Hallmark K9 just did the same thing. All I can say about Bills blinds are often imitated but never duplicated. He also makes French Ring blinds that are very nice but pricey. The sch blind should serve your purpose.


 
Those blinds Hallmark has are the same pieces of shit I bought from activedogs.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

would love to do stockade .not my field. they go when i go


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks for the replies all full grip has it . Tim


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Elite K9s are great - they are Bende. The ones used in national and WUSV events in Europe as well.


----------

